# Dispenser for acetone?



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 3, 2014)

Hat can I put acetone in to squirt or pour a little at a time out that's safe?   

The metal can is getting to be a pain to open constantly and a glass jar  like a pickle jar is hard to get a little bit at a time out quickly. 

Any ideas?   Plastic is not safe, right?


----------



## southernclay (Jun 3, 2014)

I've had some in a small plastic screw top jar for about 3 months with no problem, was using it to soak bushings, no there to dip fingertips into on occasion.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Jun 3, 2014)

I use a pint wide mouth glass jar. I have large gauge needle syringes that I use to apply CA when making watch part blanks. I store then in the jar and if I need a little acetone I use the syringe. 

A plastic jar will work if you have the right type, I am just not sure what type. My syringes don't melt and I store them in acetone.

Mike

By the way the syringes are about $.50 thru Amazon, just add a couple next time you order from them.


----------



## monophoto (Jun 3, 2014)

All plastics are not equal.

I use what I think is a HDPE container (it originally contained fingernail polish remover, which is basically acetone).  

Here's a link to a table that identifies the chemical resistance properties of various plastics.

Plastics Chemical Resistance Chart | Plastics International


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 3, 2014)

Put it in a glass liquor bottle and put a metal pour spout (like the ones bars use). When not in use, just put a tiny cork (sold at hardware stores) into the pour spout.

Without the cork, DNA and Acetone will evaporate a bit. 

DAMHIKT


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jun 3, 2014)

I use aspirin bottles with acetone in them for cleaning CA nozzle tips .


----------



## ChrisN (Jun 3, 2014)

I have an old CA glue bottle filled with acetone.


----------



## BSea (Jun 3, 2014)

ChrisN said:


> I have an old CA glue bottle filled with acetone.


That's a good idea. I soak my CA bottle tops to dissolve CA.  I've often thought a small dispenser would be a good idea.

Sometimes the answer is so obvious.  :befuddled:


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Jun 3, 2014)

I bought an acetone rinse bottle at a lab supply store.


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Jun 3, 2014)

YOu need a squirt bottle like https://us.vwr.com/store/catalog/product.jsp?product_id=4588947
We use them at work and they last forever with acetone.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 3, 2014)

I bought a small bottle of debonder and now I just refill it with acetone. It's the same as a CA bottle.


----------



## Whaler (Jun 3, 2014)

What PenMan1 said, empty liquor bottle and a pour spout. 
You can dress it up and make your own. Search for Woodworking Supplies at Woodcraft.com


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 3, 2014)

PenMan1 said:


> Put it in a glass liquor bottle and put a metal pour spout (like the ones bars use). When not in use, just put a tiny cork (sold at hardware stores) into the pour spout.  Without the cork, DNA and Acetone will evaporate a bit.  DAMHIKT



That's a good idea.  I did know about the evaperation.  

I'm not much of a drinker though.  Could you send me a couple whiskey bottles.   ;-)


----------



## toddlajoie (Jun 3, 2014)

These have worked for me...

Pack of 3 8 oz. Storage Bottles With Twist Caps


----------



## frank123 (Jun 3, 2014)

Check with a lab supply store and get any HDPE bottle, squirt bottles using a spout are available (they're used for washing assorted labware or chemicals caught on filter paper and such and have a tube type of spout that lets them be used from an upright position).  

The Nalgene plastic bottles you find readily available for hikers and campers should work as well but I've seen them in what seems to be different kinds of plastics so I can't say all of them would be OK.

You can probably find any of that stuff on Ebay if you don't have a store handy.


----------



## NittanyLion (Jun 3, 2014)

Dan,
Surprise your wife with a bottle of nail polish remover from CVS(get the good stuff with acetone).  Dump it in a small mason jar, craft it up a little, make HER happy.......then use the bottle.  Worked for me


----------



## TomW (Jun 3, 2014)

Perfect...


----------



## Scott (Jun 3, 2014)

I picked up a couple of squirt bottles from a beauty supply store.  They are made to resist chemicals.

Scott.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jun 4, 2014)

Here is another listing for all things plastic for the shop ,lab and home
Labware Category | Plastic Labware, Nalgene Labware and Lab Equipment. | U.S. Plastic Corp. Have dealt with them for over 25 years never had a problem. 
I order it in the morning and it goes out that afternoon. For me it is basically next day delivery! :clown:


----------



## randyrls (Jun 4, 2014)

Dan;  Which ever you use, the first time you put any chemicals in a container, use only a little and put the container inside a metal soup can.  That way you will not ruin anything if the container disintegrates or melts.  DAMHIKT

I have put Acetone into a plastic container I got at Woodcraft # 124564


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 4, 2014)

I absolutely will not allow any glass in my shop.  Just too big of a risk that it will get bumped or knocked off the bench and hit the floor.  Then it is a mess cleaning up broken shards of glass with acetone in it!  Never had it happen with acetone but have with another chemical and it was not fun and dangerous clean up. 

There are plenty of plastic options out there to not need glass.


----------



## yorkie (Jun 4, 2014)

I bought a bottle of acetone (CA glue remover) from PSI, I think, and when it was empty I keep refilling it.  Simple as that.


----------



## yorkie (Jun 4, 2014)

This is what I bought, it's actually from CSUSA, and I just keep refilling it.  Easy, simple and cheap.

Insta-Bond De-Bonder | Shop Supplies | Craft Supplies USA


----------



## Dan Hintz (Jun 4, 2014)

Tom posted a link earlier, but I'll include a picture... this is what you want, an HPDE bottle with dispenser.  Tap the top a couple of times to dispense some and hold it in the metal well at the top.  Flip the lid closed and evaporation is an issue of the past.  I keep several of these on my electronics workbenches for alcohol, acetone, etc.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Put it in a glass liquor bottle and put a metal pour spout (like the ones bars use). When not in use, just put a tiny cork (sold at hardware stores) into the pour spout.  Without the cork, DNA and Acetone will evaporate a bit.  DAMHIKT
> ...



The next time you go out to eat at a fine dining restaurant. Ask your waiter for an empty wine bottle. They likely have fresh emptied ones right around a corner.


----------



## kovalcik (Jun 5, 2014)

I bought a few squirt bottles at Woodcraft that I use for acetone, DNA, and finishes.  They are working great.


----------



## tool-man (Jun 6, 2014)

Science & Surplus 3 oz. plastic bottles, safe for acetone, 10 pack for $3.95.  Item 36991P10


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 6, 2014)

MesquiteMan said:


> I absolutely will not allow any glass in my shop.  Just too big of a risk that it will get bumped or knocked off the bench and hit the floor.  Then it is a mess cleaning up broken shards of glass with acetone in it!  Never had it happen with acetone but have with another chemical and it was not fun and dangerous clean up.
> 
> There are plenty of plastic options out there to not need glass.



Great point, Curtis!

It never even occurred to me that glass could be a problem. I have 3/4 inch thick rubber floors in my shop. When I knock glass containers off the workbench and onto the floor.

That likely WOULDN'T be result when glass hits concrete floors


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 6, 2014)

PenMan1 said:


> MesquiteMan said:
> 
> 
> > I absolutely will not allow any glass in my shop.  Just too big of a risk that it will get bumped or knocked off the bench and hit the floor.  Then it is a mess cleaning up broken shards of glass with acetone in it!  Never had it happen with acetone but have with another chemical and it was not fun and dangerous clean up.
> ...



I have a 3/4 wood floor in my shop so glass jars do pretty well... haven't dropped any yet though and do keep a few for mineral spirits, tung oil, etc... however, I used a bowl flying off my lathe to knock down a light fixture and shatter a couple of fluorescent tubes ... I'm still finding glass here and there.


----------

